# Ariens Deluxe 28 Light shining in your eyes



## EagleRiverSnowBlower (Nov 19, 2015)

I really like my 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28 but I almost always end up blowing deeper, older snow in complete darkness because I get to my cabin infrequently and well after work. The halogen bulb is bright and hot and the light shines up and into my eyes as much as forward. I tried to put some black electrical tape on the back edge of the headlight lens which worked well until it started to bubble up do to the heat. Seems like a design flaw. How do I cover the light or shine it more forward?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

EagleRiverSnowBlower said:


> I really like my 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28 but I almost always end up blowing deeper, older snow in complete darkness because I get to my cabin infrequently and well after work. The halogen bulb is bright and hot and the light shines up and into my eyes as much as forward. I tried to put some black electrical tape on the back edge of the headlight lens which worked well until it started to bubble up do to the heat. Seems like a design flaw. How do I cover the light or shine it more forward?


Contact Ariens and they will send a small kit for that problem, I believe it is a tape kit. Good Luck


----------



## po_the_drum (Nov 3, 2015)

I have the same problem. Did ariens realy send a free kit for resolve this problem?


----------



## EagleRiverSnowBlower (Nov 19, 2015)

I would love a kit to solve the problem but I have looked online and did not see any kits for this problem. I do not like jerry-rigged solutions. If it looks fairly professional is good enough.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

The new ariens machines already have this fix in place, you would like to think who ever designed this light would try it out on the night shift BUT I GUESS NOT EH! Must be a steady days person...lol Maybe its just a daytime running light--like cars have .


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

ariens headlight fix


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

For clarification purposes just contact Ariens with the chat line .


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've sent an email to get the part number and how to obtain the kit for that visor. I'll post it in the Ariens forum as a sticky when I get it. If any of you guys get it first, or already have it, go ahead and post it so it's easy for others to find, and we'll make a sticky for it.


----------



## EagleRiverSnowBlower (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks to all for input. I called Ariens Customer Service at (920)756-4688 with both my model number and serial number. I talked to Technical Services who advised that they do in fact have a heat resistant tape-based kit that they would mail to me free of charge to resolve the problem. Looking forward to resolving this issue. Prior to the call I made my own metal "eyebrow" to attach over the light. It will require me to drill two holes in the upper shroud - I will try the Tape Kit first. If that does not work, I will use my home crafted metal "eyebrow".


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

EagleRiverSnowBlower said:


> Thanks to all for input. I called Ariens Customer Service at (920)756-4688 with both my model number and serial number. I talked to Technical Services who advised that they do in fact have a heat resistant tape-based kit that they would mail to me free of charge to resolve the problem. Looking forward to resolving this issue. Prior to the call I made my own metal "eyebrow" to attach over the light. It will require me to drill two holes in the upper shroud - I will try the Tape Kit first. If that does not work, I will use my home crafted metal "eyebrow".


if you don't want to drill holes to mount you brow use some two sided auto body molding tape, the red 3m tape works well


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

At the 40 second mark I show the headlight decal that Ariens sent out. Actually I got (2) of them.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Liftoff, good video - - thanks. Can you say where you purchased the little rubber covers for the toggle switches?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Terrific! Score another one for good customer service. 

Question for you guys. Did they ask for the model and serial number of your snowblower when you called to ask for one of these?


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

uberT said:


> Liftoff, good video - - thanks. Can you say where you purchased the little rubber covers for the toggle switches?


Check out this thread

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...riens-heated-hand-grip-switch.html#post742242


----------



## EagleRiverSnowBlower (Nov 19, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Terrific! Score another one for good customer service.
> 
> Question for you guys. Did they ask for the model and serial number of your snowblower when you called to ask for one of these?



I had both the model and the serial number when I called. The service rep "looked me up" using my serial number. The rep was very friendly and helpful.


----------



## nervous (Nov 15, 2015)

Would I be crazy to think that as an alternative one could simply mask of that smallish area and hit it with some spray paint, high-temp or otherwise, in your favorite flavor and color to accomplish the same thing? Would look factory and seems easy enough to do.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Normex said:


> Contact Ariens and they will send a small kit for that problem, I believe it is a tape kit. Good Luck


Thanks Normex. You can either call in with your information or send me a private message with your name and address as well as your model number and I will make sure you get the deflector kit.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Ariens Company said:


> Thanks Normex. You can either call in with your information or send me a private message with your name and address as well as your model number and I will make sure you get the deflector kit.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


very nice to see an Ariens rep drop in !!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

uberT said:


> Liftoff, good video - - thanks. Can you say where you purchased the little rubber covers for the toggle switches?


 You can get them on EBay via China for a buck or so, providing you can wait for the proverbial Slow Boat from China. I bought 5 or so, for projects. Work great.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

nwcove said:


> very nice to see an Ariens rep drop in !!


Actually I don't need a kit as I was directing the OP to call Ariens for that.:huh:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mary Lyn shared this information for us. Thanks agin to Ariens for their customer service.


I reached out to Tech Service, and they do send them out if someone calls in.
FYI - The decal part number is 08000925, and I believe this is the same part number for all models. The new models have been corrected and will not need the kit.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/#/forumsite/20674/topics/50442?page=1


----------



## Clearview60 (Jan 1, 2014)

I want to thanks Ariens and Mary Lyn; 4 to 5 days after sending a PM I received the modification kit. Got it in the mail yesterday, plan to put it on today. 
Reciprocated the favor by ordering the drift cutters from them yesterday afternoon. Last year in Maine we got hammered with snow and massive drifts so I've been researching and reading up on them as of late. Was tempted to try and make some myself based on posts here, but opted to buy them from Ariens instead.


----------



## Zrtmatos27 (Dec 2, 2021)

Has anyone received the black metal light deflector kit for their light issue? I just got one and stays loose on my model, a deluxe 28. Lmk. I was hoping for the small plastic decal cover and received this instead.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Zrtmatos27 said:


> Has anyone received the black metal light deflector kit for their light issue? I just got one and stays loose on my model, a deluxe 28. Lmk. I was hoping for the small plastic decal cover and received this instead.


Keep in mind that this thread is 6 years old.


----------

